

NPR's Planet Money Makes a T-shirt - Goonbaggins
http://apps.npr.org/tshirt/

======
emilioolivares
Wow, I've been hearing all of these podcasts, it's great to now see them in
video form. I recommend everyone watch this!

~~~
seangarita
Yeah. It is incredibly well executed. Well told, visually pleasing, very well
structured.

